# Rocky Element mit 2fach Kurbel?



## scylla (21. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines Rocky Element 70 (Bj 2008). 
Diesen Winter würde ich das gute Stück gerne noch ein bisschen überarbeiten. Insbesondere hat es mir eine 2-fach Kurbel angetan, da ich das kleine Kettenblatt eh so gut wie nie benutze. Nur würde ich anstatt einfach eine 3fach Kurbel umzubauen gleich eine 2fach haben wollen, um den Vorteil einer besseren Kettenlinie und eines kürzeren Kurbelabstands auch noch auszunutzen.
Leider bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das überhaupt geht, oder ob dann die Kettenblätter mit der Strebe kollidieren. Weiß jemand mehr darüber?

Ich wäre außerdem noch dankbar für Tipps, welche Kurbeln denn gut sind. Im Moment wäre die Sram XX und die Rotor Agilis 2x9 in meiner Auswahl.

Danke im Vorraus...

Grüße!


----------



## scylla (23. November 2009)

gibt es denn niemand, der schon 2fach am Rocky fährt?
oder sich wenigstens auch schon mal Gedanken druüber gemacht hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (23. November 2009)

Ich fahre seit 99 2fach am Element, allerdings immer mit 3 Fachkurbel (stimmt so nicht ganz, meine ganz alten Turbine hatten die Aufnahmen fürs kleine Kettenblatt abnehmbar), deswegen kann ich nichts zu deinem Problem sagen. Es sollte aber nichts kollidieren, ist genügend Platz mit 3 Fach Kurbel.


----------



## scylla (23. November 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Es sollte aber nichts kollidieren, ist genügend Platz mit 3 Fach Kurbel.



die "original" 2fach Kurbeln bauen aber schmäler, um einen besseren QFaktor zu bekommen, die XX hat soweit ich weiß sogar nur 156. 
ich habe eben mal gelesen, dass nicht alle Rahmen dafür gehen, weil zu ausladende Kettenstreben sonst im Weg sind.


----------



## JPHcross (23. November 2009)

Der Kettenstrebe/Yolk ist mit dem SRAM XX nicht kompatible. Ich hab es mit einer FSA 2 Fachkurbeln probieren und es passt aber es ist sehr, sehr knapp.


----------



## scylla (24. November 2009)

JPHcross schrieb:


> Der Kettenstrebe/Yolk ist mit dem SRAM XX nicht kompatible. Ich hab es mit einer FSA 2 Fachkurbeln probieren und es passt aber es ist sehr, sehr knapp.


----------

